# If I win the $500 GIK Acoustics Shopping Spree...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the qualification requirements to enter the GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway is to post in this thread and tell us what (and why) you are considering for your shopping list if you win the shopping spree.

So... if you win the $500 shopping spree... what do you plan to buy with it... and why? 

*Note: You are not committed to your list, it can be changed and your decision is not final until you place the order.*


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm going to buy a whole bunch of OC703 to deaden reflections on the front wall in my theater build. I really want to build this theater as best I can, so a comprehensive acoustic treatment scheme is definitely on the shopping list.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a thread concerning my concrete bunker that I call my theater and I'm not going to use it till I have the proper acoustic material. I already have a shopping cart with Kits #1 and #3 ready to purchase, just waiting on the funds for this purchase. This drawing would help in a big way if I were to win.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll finally get my front and rear walls properly treated. I have the corners and 1st ref points set.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Love to win this GIK Acoustic shopping spree. It helps overcome with the WAF effect, the GIK Elite Table Trap would be a easy sell to the wife. they also look sturdy enough for the 3 kids playing around. 

In please


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Most likely going with the room kit package #1. personal $ layout will be minimal and I believe it gives the most bang for the $ - for my particular room shape/size. color would be Std coffee - a close match to my walls.

Possibly the #2 package.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm... Monster Bass Trap for my rear wall. I'd love a pair of QRDs..


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

If I win I'd probably buy two Table Traps to get rid of the two milk crates sitting by my couch, plus extra bass trapping couldn't hurt. I may cave and look into diffusion though. It could go either way.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I think a pair of Q7D diffusers would do the trick for me. First off our decor is modern-minimalism w/ warm wood tones. The main sonic problem is slap echo because of the intentional lack of furnishings. The clear-coated natural wood of the diffusers, with its ability to reduce slap echo from 350hz - 7K hz would clear up the vocals without turning up the volume to try to compensate. Also importantly they would compliment our decor.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm choices choices - where will I spend it *when* I win...

hard to choose between:

some QRD diffusors
$500 worth of GoM (I'm going to need it soon - actually probably before the drawing, so maybe that's out)
$500 worth of Bryan's time telling me what I've screwed up so far and how to fix it :sad: - oh wait, I don't see that listed on their site


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

If I were to be lucky enough to win:

I would put the money towards:

An elite pillar bass trap (satisfy the wife)........

A GIK Tri Trap or a few instead of my future DIY soffit wedge I may make....

Or the Monster Bass Trap (2) for my rear walls!

Can't wait..:hsd:


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm eying the D1 diffusor--I'll need at least 4 and the new ceiling grid diffusor--probably 4 or possible 8 of those. My order will end up being more than the $500, but those are the best diffusors around for the dollar to begin with. The D1 seems ideal. The will be for my recording studio. All of my home made absorbers have made the treble too dead and bass just right. It's now time for diffusion so I can win a grammy.

Dan


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Four tri-traps


----------



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, count me in!

So many nice items to choose from, but I'd have to pick some diffusors. I'm just learning how to interpet impulse response and ETC measurements, so I'll need some treatments to nail down my discoveries.


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

I would apply it toward getting some custom art panels made to address one of my 1st reflection points.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A pair of TriTraps to stack on top of the pair I already have in the front corners of my music room. $258
Two pairs of 244s for the back corners and back wall. $279.96
I'll pick up the 40 bucks or so over $500.
Should complete my absorption, joining the two before mentioned TriTraps and six 242s, 4 placed on the side walls and ceiling at the 1st reflection points and 2 on the front wall.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

My theater build has stalled due to finances currently. The room upstairs is finished. I built the riser for the rear seating. The last thing I did was cut the final piece of plywood flooring...just a hair too wide, need to shave a little off to make it a tight fit, then stuff it with insulation. Then paint & lay the carpet & get the equipment. It's kinda hard to say what I could use the $500 shopping spree for since I am not finished. Would need to measure the room. I'm sure I will need base traps & first reflection traps...could blow the whole enchilada right there most likely. Boy wouldn't that be great!


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

I need treatment all over so I would be going with the room kit 1. Although the art panels look tempting...


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd seek advice first. I wouldn't want to waste the gift on ineffective treatment. The art panels look interesting, as do the tri-traps. I think, in the end, I'll need my own "room kit" and even some custom made stuff. I haven't seen anything to treat the center of a vaulted ceiling, but that might be useful.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I need advice still, but I think at a minimum I'm looking at custom art panels on rear wall, movable panels for first reflection points, and possibly bass traps.


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

I have no room treatments at all right now and have been learning REW. I still need to play around with sub positioning as best as I can but I seem to have a lot of heavy ringing at 30Hz and below as well as three or four deep nulls between 100 and 400 Hz. So...my guess is that I would want to try to fit in some Tri-traps and Monster Traps. Hard to say right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If I was to win the shopping spree. I would go with two GIK Art Panels, I need some art to make my room look more contemporary and the look of two panels would help to complete the walls in the space as well as give some more absorbent sound properties to the walls.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I would get a few packs of OC703 and GOM material to build corner bass traps in my new theater I am buidling. Or I may get one of those GIK ArtPanel, they look fantastic.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

For me the choice would definitely be the GIK ArtPanel's, I don't have a dedicated room but those I would be proud to be displayed in the living room. 

I wish I did have a dedicated room to use one of the room kits.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

New home theater under construction as we speak! Room kit #1 seems like a logical place to start, and the sky's the limit after that.


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

I am in NEED of bass trapping as I just can't get my bass to sound like it should, and I have three subs. I would most definitely go with 4 Tri-Traps and pay the difference.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd go with 6 242 panels and 2 244 bass traps because my walls are bare and I need to kill some reflections! Maybe thow a diffuser in there. Awesome giveaway...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am useing some cheap foam now for my front wall. I would love to do it right with some nice corning 703 panels....:clap:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I currently have no acoustic treatments and definitely need them, I would probably put the money toward some GIK ArtPanels or a GIK room kit package 1


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a tough decision - GIK makes some great products! While I'd love to get a bunch of the ArtPanels I think it would be best to go with more of the 244's (probably 6 or 8) and a Tri-Trap if I can fit it in a corner.


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

If I win the GIK Acoustics give away, I will have to chip in some of my own money in order to buy two of their Q7d diffusors. I have Magnepan 3.6 planer speakers and I would like to put the Q7d's directly behind them. I will probably buy these on my own anyway but winning would really shorten that wait. I currently have some QRD diffusor panels but they are half the depth of Q7d and I am looking for some superior performance at a good price.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

I would like to treat all my walls and the actual room to dampen sound. IMprove the sound quality so future tunings will be better. Also the fabric so I can use it on the grill of my speakers would be great also!


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

If I won the $500 shopping spree, I would pick up 4 of the Tri-Traps in black for my room! Or maybe some monster bass traps!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, I don't know the first thing about room treatments, so I don't know what I'd need. I'd probably ask the forum first  If I didn't bother to do that, I'd probably just get room kit #1 or a couple art panels.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If I won I would most likely pickout a pack of GridFusors. My room needs some diffusion on the rear wall and GIK's product would perform and look nice. 

I would also pick out a GIK Elite Table Trap. I need a side table and what's better than one that's built for room acoustics.

Two innovative and valued items in my opinion.


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I would definitely go for the Pillar Base Traps. Every time I get an idea about putting a large triangular chunk in the corner of the room, I get the proverbial "YUCK" from non other than....:nono: and SWMBO might "allow" a beautiful piece of wood trimmed furniture in the corner instead of a "piece of foam!"

This and I've had some other absorption material lying around that I haven't put up yet, so I would probably chip in some extra dough and get some GOM fabric to aid in the WAF for SWMBO.:help:

Rob


----------



## facesnorth (Aug 14, 2008)

I am building a business doing audio calibrations and I need quite a few absorption panels and reflectors of various types and sizes to experiment with in various rooms while working. This would be very helpful, however I would still need to purchase quite a bit more to get everything I'll need.


----------

